# Ogólne > Badania >  Wynik hemoglobiny glikowanej, interpretacja.

## aiclo69

Witam. 
OD ok tygodnia czuje nieustajacy glod, nawet po zjedzeniu, odbija mi sie tak na gorzko.
Zrobilam badania krwi (wszystko w normie), badania moczu (liczne bakterie- ale mi sie czesto zdarzaja zapalenia), badania kalu w kierunku pasozytow (w trakcie), glukoze (4,88), tsh- 1,5, ft3 i ft4 (w normie).hemoglobine glikowana na czczo- i tu jest wlasnie szkopul.
Wyszlo mi 4,41%, oraz 24,54 mmol/mol. Jest to z tego co napisali w diagnostyce na wynikach wynik PONIZEJ normy.
Czy mam sie czym martwic? czy jest to jest do przejscia? juz sie naczytuje w necie o mozliwych przyczynach hipoglikemii na czczo i sie martwie(nie mialam cukrzycy zdiagnozowanej nigdy, w rodzinie tez nie ma)... naczytuje sie o nowotworach i innych..
I czy w ogole przy takim wyniku juz sie mowi o hipoglikemii? Jakie inne badania moglabym zrobic?

----------


## aiclo69

Nie wiem czy w ogóle to forum działa (chyba nie- nie wiem jednak czemu ma taka pozycje w googlu), ale dodam nowe fakty: zrobiłam krzywa cukrzycowa, cukier na czczo- 4.59, glukoza 2 godziny po obciążeniu- 5.77. Czy to nie za nisko? może ktoś się orientuje? czy to hipoglikemia? 
a, dodatkowa zmiana w ostatnim czasie jest zmiana objawów przed okresem (a właściwie ich brak- a wcześniej przez ponad 10 lat były one intensywne miesiąc w miesiąc, bolesny pms z nabrzmialymi piersiami), obecnie w poprzednim cyklu nie uświadczyłam (a @ była normalnie). 
Juz sama nie wiem... boje się czy to nie jakieś problemy z przysadka? Jeżeli ktoś się orientuje cokolwiek (szczególnie odnośnie norm glukozy po wypiciu roztworu) to proszę o pomoc...

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!
Wyniki nie świadczą o hipoglikemii.
Hemoglobina glikowana nie służy do monitorowania hipoglikemii, dlatego wynik poniżej normy nie jest diagnostyczny i nie świadczy o niczym.
Przyczyną problemów gastrycznych i gorzkiego odbijania może być żółciowe zapalenie błony śluzowej żoładka (Gastritis chronica biliaris) i refluks dwunastniczo-żołądkowy, dlatego warto zakupić w aptece bez recepty Ortanol max 20mg 14 kaps. i łykać jedną na czczo przez 2 tygodnie, jeżeli po tym czasie objawy nie ustąpią to mozna pomyśleć o gastroskopii. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Patryk86

Witam serdecznie!

Wyniki nie świadczą o hipoglikemii.
Hemoglobina glikowana nie służy do monitorowania hipoglikemii, dlatego wynik poniżej normy nie jest diagnostyczny i nie świadczy o niczym.
Przyczyną problemów gastrycznych i gorzkiego odbijania może być żółciowe zapalenie błony śluzowej żoładka (Gastritis chronica biliaris) i refluks dwunastniczo-żołądkowy, dlatego warto zakupić w aptece bez recepty Ortanol max 20mg 14 kaps. i łykać jedną na czczo przez 2 tygodnie, jeżeli po tym czasie objawy nie ustąpią to mozna pomyśleć o gastroskopii. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## aiclo69

Dziękuje za odpowiedz!
A co do hormonów kobiecych? Czy ta zmiana samopoczucia przed okresem może mieć jakiś związek? Nie wiem czy się udawać na jakieś bardziej specjalistyczne badania...

----------

